# 18 Peacocks in a 75 gallon tank



## morefish4me (Mar 22, 2008)

The latest issue of Aquarium Fish Magazine just arrived today with an article about peacocks. It stated that you could keep up to 18 peacocks in a 75 gallon. To be fair the author was specifically writting about Aulonocara stuartgranti.

The author also mentioned that you should only keep 1 male per community. If add this together, I get 1 male + 17 females. Or try to get a tank full of 18 males.

So my proceedure should be to add the peacocks in groups of 3-4 and remove any fish that seem to get badly picked on and replace them with another group until I have 18 or so that will get "get along". Or should I start out with a larger group, say 6-8 and then add in groups of 3-4, removing those that are bullied and adding 3-4 more until I reach 18?

Thanks,

nate


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Take a look at the all male article in the library. It says the ideal is to add all at once as juveniles.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Instead of removing the fish that are being picked on, you may have better success with removal of the overly aggressive bully. You may find out that no matter how many wimps you remove, some one is always getting picked on. This may be due to a male that is just a prick. I recently had to remove my 5 inch male Yellow Princess from my tank because he was beating on everything in the tank, even fish bigger than him. Since then the tank is much more placid.


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

When adding make sure to do your reserch and figure out the agression of fish when I stocked my 150 I added all the docile fish first so they could establish a pecking order and as I added more I would add the more aggresive ones in the end I have haps and peacocks and mbuna all in one tank I have no problems with aggression actually that's a lie my syno multis control my tank but it entertaining to watch and you can have a look at my stock list in my signature its an all male tank minus the cats I don't feel like venting them to find out


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

18 seems a bit high to me. When I had my male peacock/hap tank, I found 10 or so was the magic number for a 58 gallon. I'd say shoot initially for 14 and see what you think. Does tank seem active enough or is there room to spare?

I agree with the recommendation to remove the bully rather than the victim. That's what I always did.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

also keep in mind that most fish you buy will be 2-3 inches, they will all get at least twice that size, so the tank doesn't have to look packed when they're juveniles, because it will when they are adults


----------

